

Idea of a Nuclear Clock 60 times more accurate than Atomic Clock is exciting - Sanwali
http://roundedoff.com/2011/11/08/idea-of-a-nuclear-clock-60-times-more-accurate-than-atomic-clock-is-intriguing-and-exciting/
Now all is set to change as Nuclear clock is all set to steal the show away from atomic clock with an accuracy nearly 60 times more than the atomic clock. Although such a clock is still to be developed but the foundation stone for the existence of a nuclear clock has already been laid.
======
alexchamberlain
How accurate does a clock need to be?

